# Roku Officially LIVE! Android Coming Next Week



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I have been using Sony PS Vue on an Amazon Fire TV box for the past few months. I also watch through my wife's Apple Ipad Mini. I already have a Roku 3 in another room, so being able to add Sony PS Vue to that is a bonus. I will do some comparisons in the coming weeks. I well might buy another streaming device of some sort. This change might make the choice a bit more challenging.

http://community.us.playstation.com/t5/PlayStation-Vue-Support/Roku-officially-LIVE-Android-coming-next-week/m-p/45827236/highlight/false#M10508

We are happy to share that PlayStation Vue is expanding to Roku devices today, with support for Android smartphones and tablets launching next week. Since we've launched PlayStation Vue nationwide, we have heard from many of you that Roku and Android are the top devices you wanted us to add, so we're pleased to make this a reality.
PlayStation Vue will be available on Roku Streaming Stick, Roku Streaming players, and Roku TV. If you already have an account, just download PlayStation Vue on your Roku device and start streaming.
If you don't already have a PlayStation Vue account, you can sign up for the seven-day free trial option through the PlayStation Vue website, or through your PS4 or PS3.
Here are the plans we have available. For specific information on pricing and channel lineup in your city, including live local stations and regional sports programming, please visit psvue.com and type in your zip code.


*Access*: 55+ channels, including live cable TV, movies, and sports channels for $29.99 per month ($39.99 in cities with major live local broadcast stations*)
*Core*: 70+ channels, including all the channels from Access with the addition of live national and regional sports networks for $34.99 per month ($44.99 in cities with major live local broadcast stations*)
*Elite*: 100+ channels, featuring all the channels from Core with the addition of top movie and entertainment channels for $44.99 per month ($54.99 in cities with major live local broadcast stations*)
With an Internet connection and a PlayStation Vue TV-connected device, there are no additional fees such as monthly set-top box fees, or long-term contracts. In addition to Roku devices, PlayStation Vue is also available on PS4, PS3, Amazon Fire TV, and Fire TV Stick, as well as iPhone and iPad through the PlayStation Vue mobile app.
Users can also access PlayStation Vue on Chromecast though compatible iOS devices. PlayStation Vue provides up to five simultaneous streams across different devices, including up to three mobile devices used outside of the home, so you don't have to worry about using multiple devices at the same time.
Next week, we'll be launching the PlayStation Vue mobile app for Android, so you can use your existing subscription to access PlayStation Vue on Android smartphones and tablets (with OS v4.4 and higher) through our mobile app. It also supports Chromecast and other Google Cast-enabled devices. We'll provide more information on the launch date for Android soon, so stay tuned.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

At $30 to $45 per month, no thanks. I already have access to an unbelievably
ridiculous amount of content, more than I'll ever be able to watch in 2 lifetimes.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

PSVue is a nice service - lots of "cable type" channels, at a much more reasonable price. Even if your in a market that doesn't have major locals , it's a good transition to streaming / cord-cutting for TV. I'll think pretty seriously about it if I decide to cord cut - I've tried it out, and was pretty impressed. Works well on my Amazon Fire TV box.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

If it is not commercial free, I am not interested.


----------

